# Fishing line frustrations!!!



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok now im really stressing over which kind of line to use and the pros and cons of each. Im hoping someone can give me a hand here to help choose a line to suit my needs.

I use to use Suffix Seige mono in 8lb. It was good and had a low enough memory for me but then it changed when I started to throw rat-l-traps this year. It seems that the line likes to retain a lot of memory if a lot of it is thrown out. I can launch the rat-l-trap far but that seems to make it gain memory. I dont know why. Before I use to throw it not so far and it had no memory(using plastics). Now it does and I hate going through the troubles of cutting off line because of a birds nest.

I then switch to Fireline Crystal which is a braid correct? It seemed like all was well and the line was FANTASTIC! That is until I went to Maumee this year for the WB run and fished in the rain. The line seemed to become watersoaked and would just spin right off the spool with the drag on tight. It's VERY annoying and really destroys the hook set. I went to the Big O for Hybrids and the same thing happened. Fireline also seems to frey very easily. It is a strong line but it freys so quickly and then loses its purpose of being braided. I never had that problem with mono. For how much it costs I really dont think braid is that much better unless you only fish in the dry and like cutting off freyed sections every time. That gets very costly in the end.

I might end up going back to mono because the watersoak problem just annoys me as well as the freying. Is there a mono that doesnt have a lot of memory. Suffix was pretty good but is there something better? Is the watersoaking just a Fireline problem or is that with all braids? Could it be that I just suck?


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

with the braids you have to use some mono or compressional tape as backing, this should fix your problem of slipping around the spool, also i just switched to power pro and i like it very much so far, has not shown any signs of fraying


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

What type of fishing are you doing (what species, types of lures, etc)?

I fish strictly for bass and for cranking/spinnerbaits/topwater I have been using 12lb Gamma copolymer, which is basically monofilament but made with more than one ingredient...it casts very well, you just need to check it often when fishing in rocks and stuff like that.

For jigs & plastics I like to use monofilament (stren flourescent blue). I was using flourocarbon and flouroclear lines for plastics but I switched back to mono and it is handling the job great...haven't lost a tournament fish yet, and only a very few in practice & pond fishing after catching probably 35-40 keeper bass over the last couple months. More fish used to get off when I used flourocarbon, not sure why...I think the stretch in the mono helps so the hook doesn't rip out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll definitely be looking at this post pretty closely because I've had some rotten luck with fishing lines the past couple weeks.

I just used up a spool of year old Stren Original in Flourescent Blue and bought another spool (12 lb). I spooled it up on my reel and my dad's (both spinning) two weekends ago. We had terrible problems with memory and with it just springing off of the spool whenever the bail was open. I had to cut and re-tie 4 times in 3 hours of fishing.

So, I went a bought some Berkley flourocarbon line in 12 lb test and spooled it on both of our rods for this past weekend. Again, we had memory but not quite as bad. The line still was springing off the spool too. But, I only had to re-tie once in 2.5 hours of fishing.

This is so odd to me because I've not had a single problem like this as long as I can remember, and nothing has changed. My rods/lines do not see direct sunlight, extreme heat, or really anything that would make this happen. I guess the line is just not made the same. I noticed the flourocarbon line had some imperfections when running it through my fingers.

This is really pushing me to spring the $25 and buy a small spool of Gamma Flourocarbon.... but it just seems so wrong to pay that much for line. If anybody can back up that Gamma is a great line, I'll have to do it i guess.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Like stated before it all depends on how and what species you fish.

For an all around great line I like 6 or 8 lb test P-line flouroclear, its a copolymer, also have seen good results from yo-zuri's copolymer. I don't see the advantage in fishing floro for main line, I would think a leader of 100% floro would be more appropriate

I fish for all species in northern ohio and do well with the above lines (except musky and pike) 

Line sprining off the spoool sounds like you had to much line on the spool to begin with. Also try stretching your line after you spool and after any period of inactivity.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use mainly Berkley Big Game and Sufix Elite and Siege when using mono's. I like the strengths of both but the Sufix has less memory than the Big Game in the same strengths. I have not had any issues with the Sufix like others have had. I use it on both spinning and baitcasting setups. I have not however used anything heavier than 17 lbs test in it. The Big Game does not give me any problems on baitcasters but on my spinning reels, I do not use anything above 10 lbs test. 

I do have the Fireline Crystal on one of my baitcasters and have liked it so far. I used a mono backing first and filled up the spool half way and then using a uni-knot to tie the mono onto the Fireline and then finish spooling with it. On the lure tying end, I also use a 4' mono in the same test to be the leader again using the uni-knot to tie them together. I should be using flurocarbon as the leader but have not bought any and I have spools of 14 and 15 lbs tests laying around the house. Also by using a leader, you are not cutting and throwing away any of the braided line. It is cheaper to buy a spool of mono than a spool of braided.

I have not however used the Fireline in the rain and see how it performs but I have not noticed it soaking in water even when fishing all day. The problem you are having with the entire spool of braid rotating on the spool can be solved by adding a little mono backing. It will also save you some line too. Also, you will have to lower your drag some when using braided line so it will not bury it self into the spool and it will also give some when a fish pulls hard so that hook will not rip out of the fish's mouth due to the zero stretch.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess I will have to try some mono backing. It sounds like it should work like a charm!

I fish for everything because this is my main pole and I dont have dozens of pools rigged for different situations. Most of the time im just fishing for bass and crappie. Nothing too crazy. I just went to the Big O this Sunday and had a Hybrid take my Xrap from me. He ingulfed it and SNAP went the line. I was in disbelief because I have tried to break my line during a snag and its next to impossible. It also digs into the rest of the spool and messes things up.

Ive tried flouro and hate it. I do believe it is much more of just a leader line than anthing else. I went to Dicks today and saw the Trilene Maxx. Anyone have experience with that?

If using a flouro leader is the only way of getting rid of freyed braid then I guess im going to need to step up my game. Im too lazy to rig this and rig that. 

My setup is just the basic spinning combo setup.


----------



## chad4050 (May 24, 2007)

power pro with mono backing stay away for seige if u want mono p line if ur a berkly guy ive used fireline on my spinning reels with no problems but not on my baitcasters but again mono backing thats the key and dont over spool thats what it sound like ur doing maybe not but from what u said thats my determination hope this could help


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Power Pro/Gama/Fire Line/P-Line

not so much a problem with the braids but some of these spinning reels cant handle the 10-12lb. diameter


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Try Yo-Zuri Hybrid line...Unbelievable knot strength! low memory, easy casting co-polymer, plus flourocarbon mix...so no need for a flouro leader. I did quite well with it while steelheadin'. 

I've always been true to Trilene mono though..never had a problem with them. *Knock on wood.* I like using the XL or sensation. I just bought a spool of the Trilene Maxx the other day. Guess i'll find out what it's like when I try it out. 

As for the braid I'm not much of a big fan, tried it once...didn't like it. That little bit stretch from monos really helps when topwater fishin. IMO


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my answer, half the spool with heavy mono, (just to fill it up and prevent slipping) Then either fireline or power pro. Then Always use a florocarbon leader, I tie the two together with a seaguar knot, its very easy to tie and holds its strength great. DO NOT BE FOOLED, fireline crystal is not very clear when under water at all in my opinion. I think you should just buy the standard fireline in the darker colors.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

The only reason why I went with FIreline Crystal was because it had a sticker that said it was voted BEST Line and I bought into it. Yea im a sucker! It is also not Crystal as it is described. I can see it clear as day when its in the water.

I love the strength of braid but I hate the freying. I guess Ill ditch Fireline and pick up something else. Could the freying also be from my pole guides? Im using a Berkeley Lightning Rod and it does make a lot of noise along the guides when I reel in.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried seagar flouro this year and will use it for almost all of my reels for bass fishing until it fails me. I love it, it has very little memory and is tough as nails. I have 15lb test on a worm rod and have yet to break it off...period. I have had it hung up good too and bend a hook out. It is invisible in the water too. Pricey but well worth it.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been using fireline for 3 years with no problems. You need to back your spool about 1/2 with mono. I went 2 years without even cutting off an inch. I tie a polymer knot onto a quick release snap, because it is a pain to re-tie all the time. I use it mostly for Pike and Walleye and I have yet to lose a lure or have a fish cut my line. I just bought the crystal fireline and will be using it in Canada in about a month. The crystal line does turn almost invisible about 5 feet in the water. It may be expensive, but when you only have to buy 300 yards every 3-5 years, it becomes a lot less than changing mono all the time. A pro angler at Cabelas said you should change your mono about every month (if you fish a lot). Now that could cost someone A LOT of $$!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

So it has to be HALF of a spool with mono backing?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It does not have to be half with mono. The more mono you have on the spool, the less amount of braided line you will use so you can spool up another reel if you want to do so. You can just put like 2-3 layers of mono on and fill the rest with braided if you like. The mono is pretty much needed to keep the braided line from slipping on the spool.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

right, It does not have to be half spooled with mono, I just do this because you never really use all the line on your reel, so it saves the amount of fireline used. Then when you want to re-spool with new, there isn't so much to take off.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been using 12 lb Spiderwire XXX Supermono the past few years Price is right and works well in all conditions.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is a line you don't hear of to often but it's one of the best lines I personally have ever used. Maxima Ultragreen it's a mono with great abrasion resistance, low memory, very low visibility and very strong. I have landed 40lb fish on 12lb test. Mono is also less abrasive on the eyelets of your pole where braid can groove them over time if your use ceramic guides. You can order online through Cabeals.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Simply put....
GAMMA is the best  
http://www.gammafishing.com/
I'm not lying to you when I say that it completely and totally changed my "fishing experience"...
It's different then the other lines out there, but unless you actually fish with it, it still is just another "new" line in pretty packaging.








I've exposed hundreds and hundreds of people to this line, and have received amazing feedback regarding their opinion of the line. 
I do believe that GAMMA is offering a buy 2 spools and get 1 spool for free promotion right now. Here is the link to print the rebate form
http://www.gammafishing.com/collateral.cfm?collateral_type=11


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I won a 3300 yard spool of 10 pound test Maxima in green at the walleye central get together and can tell you I've been using it since March and use it on 6 of my trolling, planer board, bottom bouncer rods for pulling inlines, cranks, flatlines, jet divers, basically all my walleye fishing except for dispey's and that stuff is super STRONG, I was using 12 pound but can say this 10 is just as strong if not stronger, it's low stretch, very abrasion resistant, unreal knot holding ability. I don't think I will switch back to trilene after using this stuff it's great. it has yet to bust on my even draging in huge logs, moster walleye up to 11 pounds, steelhead the the whole bit. very good stuff and i got it for nothing SWEET 

Never used Gamma but I head it's very good.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Powerpro = Best for river fishing. I had no idea what sensitivity was until I fished the 10/2. Unbelievable. Strong. No memory. Good hooksets. Can retrieve snagged lures by bending the hook out. Suffix braid is nice as well. As far as visibility, I've had no problems. In fact, I've been catching more fish with PP vs. mono and fluoro! Oh yeah - it casts a mile.

Several fishermen/women in my circle have tried different Gamma products and were way unhappy with them. Stretch and memory problems.

Powerpro and Suffix Braid.

Once you go braid you'll never go back.





Reel Lady said:


> Simply put....
> GAMMA is the best
> http://www.gammafishing.com/
> I'm not lying to you when I say that it completely and totally changed my "fishing experience"...
> ...


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I've been trying to cut back on flourocarbon and have been using a lot more mono lately for my bass fishing, but I do use Gamma's copolymer line (copolymer = mono made with more than one ingredient) on my cranking rods. It casts very well, and seems to tie pretty well, one con though is it isn't very abrasion resistant in my experiences, but I constantly check my line to avoid any breakages.

As far a Flourocarbon goes, I like P-line more than the others I have tried by far. Vanish line breaks way to easily when using a palomar knot (probably shouldn't use a palomar when using flourocarbon anyway) and breaks way too easy in general. P-line on the other hand had far less problems for me.

I have been hearing a lot of hype about Gamma's flourocarbon line, but at almost $30 for a small spool, I think I am going to have to pass.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If it's flourocarbon you want.....Seaguar is all you need to know, hands down the best line on the market...period.


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

I use the following lines on my reels.

:F 4 1/2ft Ultra Light: 2lb fluorocarbon mono filament by P-Line
:F 5 ft Bass Rod: 10 lb Power Pro Braided green line
:F Catfish/Carp Pole: 50 lb Power Pro Braided line (You can haul in a stranded boat)
:F Crappie Pole: 8lb fluorocarbon mono filament by P-Line


Power Pro is my line of choice. I actually contacted the company last year and told them if they ever needed a spokesperson in Ohio I would represent their product. I have been more than pleased with the results.

You never have to worry about the line retaining memory from the spool. You can cast it with 1/4 oz. lures approx 60-80 yards (based on 6 ball bearing reel).

Two years ago I was at Caesar Creek fishing off the handicap peer under the St. Rt. 73 bridge and I hooked into some debris on the bottom of the lake. I wasn't sure what I had snagged but as I retrieved the line it was moving towards me at a slow pace. I inched the debris inch by inch back to the peer. As it got close I could tell what I had snagged. Keep in mind I was about 30 feet from the peer when I snagged this. I had somehow hooked someone's rope they had lost. Attached to the other end of the rope was their anchor. Ha ha I brought this thing in approx 30 feet and it didn't break my line. I was using a 10lb test line.

I can't say anything but excellent things about Power Pro braided line. It is by far the best line I have ever used!

Try it for yourself. I'm sure you will quickly say the same about it.

Good luck and happy fishing.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Heck yeah power pro is the bomb I use it on my walleye jiggin rod and all my dispey reels it's the best braid out there IMO very popular with the trollers on Erie and it doesn't fray like fireline. 

I classify flouro, mon and braid as as being very different and use it for different applications. every line has it's place in an anglers arsonal.


----------



## buckeye4 (Jun 2, 2006)

Can I use a swivel to tie the fluoro to the fireline ?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

You can just use a uni-knot to connect the two lines together. That is what I do on my mine so that I have about a 3' leader of fluro or mono depending on what I am doing.


----------

